# April 29th Snow



## Johnskiismore (Apr 29, 2008)

Posted this over on SJ as well, just wanted to share to other snow lovers:

Just walked back in, and have to report that wet snow is coming down with the rain right now. Not accumulating anything at this level, but what I can see through the clouds, there's a little accumulation on Mount Liberty.

Anyone else have any snow right now?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 29, 2008)

Jay is reporting in with two inches.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Jay is reporting in with two inches.



Wow remember your powder cords..lol


----------

